# The Best Framing Chisel I've Ever Used



## FJDIII

I have a Barr adze for hewing out chair seats and it is excellent!! Came super sharp! I will be using it next week at a Windsor chair class with Mike Dunbar in NH.


----------



## VanLewis

Can you post a picture? I've never used that tool. I have a small carving adze, an "elbow adze" made by Kestrel Tools, I think in Seattle, but I'd like to try my hand at a full-length hewing adze.


----------



## colortones

thanks for the review!


----------



## ssnvet

I had a very talented Timber Framer help me with my frame years ago and he made all of his guys buy Barr framing chisels….

They truely are the choice of the pros


----------

